# Inspire Me - Soap Making Game



## snappyllama (May 8, 2015)

I'm feeling pretty blah this weekend and have been staring at my soaping supplies without being able to figure out what to make next. I need y'all to tell me what to do!

The next person to reply picks my scent and technique(s) from the lists. I'll post pictures of the cut. *BUT, there's a catch*.  If you tell me what to do, you have to be prepared to do someone else's bidding. Post your own list and take your instruction from the next person. Be sure to post pictures.

Scents
WSP Coconut Lime Verbena
BB Ginger Patchouli
BB Rich Chocolate
BB Moroccan Mint
WSP Karma
NSS Juicy Apricot

Technique (you can tell me to do multiple of these if they can be combined)
Cupcake
Hanger Swirl
Drop Swirl
Spin Swirl
High Top
Confetti
Mica Line
Ombre
Layers
ITP
Any other technique that can be done in a slab, loaf or Tall/Skinny mold (can you see why I'm indecisive)


----------



## lionprincess00 (May 8, 2015)

Ginger patch Ombre soap. Mica line (try color coding it to hilight the layers, ie hot link layer hot pink mica, pink layer pink mica etc....watch out for separation!)

Crud. Do I have to do it now lol!


----------



## snappyllama (May 8, 2015)

Gah! I've never done either of those techniques. This is going to be a fun disaster. Thanks for the command! 

Now you have to do what the next person says!


----------



## galaxyMLP (May 8, 2015)

I wanna participate! Lionprincess, how about you do an ocean/ice themed soap with the bottom layer with a drop swirl and the top layer a solid color separated by a mica line?


----------



## lionprincess00 (May 8, 2015)

Ok galaxy..let me get to my lair (my closet) and I'll make a short list for you to choose (get keeping I'm theme with the things you said). Give me 10-15 minutes and I'll return in a jiffy!


----------



## zolveria (May 8, 2015)

4 th of july later red white and blue Coconut lime verbana with a possible star in in the upper right corner or several small tube start


----------



## lionprincess00 (May 8, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> I wanna participate! Lionprincess, how about you do an ocean/ice themed soap with the bottom layer with a drop swirl and the top layer a solid color separated by a mica line?


 
Ok, I'm back! So, drop swirl bottom layer, solid top layer with mica line to separate. Is this correct?

,now you choose the fragrance.
ahoy matey by Daystar 
stone washed cotton by Daystar
lavender forest Brambleberry 
Toffee sugar crunch Daystar alty Mariner
green Irish tweed Oregon trails
Silver Mountain Water organ trails
Moonlight pomegranate Brambleberry 
Fresh squeezed oranges rustic Escentuals 
mango rustic Escentuals 
fresh snow Brambleberry ** may go with the ice theme??

Essential oils 
10x orange, rosemary, frankincense, juniper berry, Patchouli dark a little, cedarwood, lavender 4042, tea tree, litsea, sweet birch, birch tar, eucalyptus, lemongrass



zolveria said:


> 4 th of july later red white and blue Coconut lime verbana with a possible star in in the upper right corner or several small tube start


 
Now zolveria, to participate, wait for galaxy to list techniques and scents they have. then you get to pick which one they list you want to see them do  they may not have coconut lime verbena for example, so let them lost what they can do, are willing to do and their scents readily available and you can dictate to them what they must do (from that list).

Great idea snappy!


----------



## galaxyMLP (May 8, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> Ok, I'm back! So, drop swirl bottom layer, solid top layer with mica line to separate. Is this correct?
> 
> ,now you choose the fragrance.
> ahoy matey by Daystar
> ...


 

Yes that's correct, and lets go with Silver mountain water. I've never smelled it before but it sounds like it would be cool and refreshing. 

Ok Zol, 

I have no star tube molds but I do have some cookie cutter shapes so I could do embeds using some red/blue stars cut from a thin slab and then embedded in the soap? 

I don't have coconut lime verbena but I have Island coconut and lemon verbena. Would that work?


----------



## zolveria (May 8, 2015)

yeap thats what I  meant  Island coconut and lemon verbana .
With star or with out stars  



galaxyMLP said:


> Yes that's correct, and lets go with Silver mountain water. I've never smelled it before but it sounds like it would be cool and refreshing.
> 
> Ok Zol,
> 
> ...


----------



## snappyllama (May 8, 2015)

Zolveria, Now you'll need to post your fragrances and techniques so that someone else can tell you what to make.

Lionprincess, I cannot wait to get started on your inspiration tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## lionprincess00 (May 8, 2015)

I'm doing mine Sunday


----------



## snappyllama (May 10, 2015)

Alrighty, Lionprincess... An ombre layered, 5 mica line gradient soap is in the mold. I've got my fingers crossed it will look okay and the layers will hold together.  I was interrupted and think my layers got out of whack with one ending up thicker than I intended. Oh well.  My house is a zoo sometimes...

I think I have more mica floating around my kitchen and on me than I do left in the jar.  That was a fun challenge!


----------



## newbie (May 10, 2015)

Pics for sure!


----------



## lionprincess00 (May 11, 2015)

Alright. I enjoyed myself a little too much on my mother's day date with the ole man. I paid for it all day Sunday. So I got the colors picked out and recipe in order. I'm making it this afternoon. I'll post pics as soon as I can. I am sorry for the lag.


----------



## KristaY (May 11, 2015)

Who's on 1st, what's on 2nd? Is Zolveria supposed to post her ingredients now so the next person can tell her what to make?:?


----------



## lionprincess00 (May 11, 2015)

KristaY said:


> Who's on 1st, what's on 2nd? Is Zolveria supposed to post her ingredients now so the next person can tell her what to make?:?



Yes, that's correct.


----------



## KristaY (May 11, 2015)

Thanks lionprincess! I'll be waiting (patiently of course, lol) as this looks like a fun way to try something new!


----------



## snappyllama (May 11, 2015)

Just cut (not cleaned-up at all)... I'm okay with these.  

I put too much white in with the first blend and that threw off the rest of the bar. My mica lines didn't separate (yay), but I think the colors were off (it's hard to tell I blended each line's mica)... also the thickness wasn't great. 

I wish my layers came out better. I should have done less-eyeballing and more measuring on the pours.  I did get some air pockets since it took a long time to spoon out each layer, wipe the sides, put mica line on, wipe sides, repeat.

For sure, I'll try this again, although I might use a regular mold since the T&S one doesn't give a lot of room for wiping and seeing the lines.

The fragrance changed from a gingery-patch oob... it smells almost minty now. I still like it. It gave me tons of time to work and behaved perfectly.


----------



## dixiedragon (May 11, 2015)

really pretty!


----------



## lionprincess00 (May 11, 2015)

Wow! I'm very impressed with it...I LOVE the colors, and I think you did an excellent job!!:clap:


----------



## ourwolfden (May 11, 2015)

Wow that is really pretty!!!! I want to try that now… *adds more stuff to her to do list* Can’t wait to see everyone else’s picture

I’ll have to try to get in on this once Zolveria posts her list


----------



## lionprincess00 (May 11, 2015)

Locked and loaded! Got myself set up and am fixing to pour my lye! Got myself 8 colors looking at me. Hoping the colors don't muddy up!


----------



## KristaY (May 11, 2015)

Oooohhh.... Love it Snappyllama! I can't wait to see everyone else's creations. :clap:


----------



## lionprincess00 (May 11, 2015)

Pic 1 is before, pic 2 is killer partial gel. The thumb nail is pointing to a crack I was able to squeeze together...almost 100% zap free after less than 2 hrs. Gotta love 40% lye concentration and a heat pad!!

Why my pics are such terrible quality is beyond me. The photobucket app loads a blurry mess.


----------



## galaxyMLP (May 11, 2015)

Both are beautiful! I love Snappys and can't wait to see yours cut LP! I hope its ok that I didn't get to my star soap this weekend! I'm gonna work on it Wednesday night!


----------



## KristaY (May 11, 2015)

Looks great lionprincess! Great colors. I can't wait to see the unveiling!

I tried photo bucket but it just didn't work out for me. I use the SMF photo resizer and it works great!


----------



## snappyllama (May 11, 2015)

Love the top, LP!  I cannot wait to see the cut.


----------



## ourwolfden (May 12, 2015)

Ahhh, pretty and sparkly.  Can’t wait to see what the inside looks like.


----------



## lionprincess00 (May 12, 2015)

Here's a breakdown of things. I decided to do an itp swirl using celadon green as my main batter with TD and Klein blue striped vertically in the batter. I then took a chopstick and spiral swirled in the batter. See pic #1&2. I poured that in, and then drop swirled into that blue vibrance, teal, and see green, pic #3. I used Vallarta blue for my my mica line, and used sky blue blended with a little TD for the top. I saw that I really didn't have enough batter left over so I did plop on about four spots of some of the drop swirled colors to try to give it a little more height (instructions were a solid color, so sorry bout that!), and then I sprinkled snowflake sparkle mica  on top and took a spoon and rolled it over kind of like you would fold egg whites in. I wanted the feel of sky sparkling in the sun.

So here's the deal, I knew that this fragrance discolored, and it's strange because it sometimes does discolor and sometimes doesn't. What I discovered is that when you gel it and it heats up, it severely discolors this tan pinkish color, turning things a purple hue...which I find really interesting but if you're not prepared for it, it does hinder things.

 So as you can see in the pictures of the little rounds that I made with extra batter of the original colors, it's all very pretty, and they did not gel. But the four main bars did gel and turn this purply hue. 

I found it nice that the turquoise drop swirls have this purple outline around it, and it looks as though I actually outlined it which I thought was interesting. All in all I think this would have been better in my tolall skinny mold, but I really didn't have the supplies to make 12 bars for this challenge. I think you would have seen the in the pot swirl base a lot better with the dark Kline blue against the td had I had more height, but all in all this is a really neat challenge and I'm really pleased with the way things turned out. I am quite disappointed with all the air pockets but it is what it is. Now I know for a fact silver mountain water gelled discolors a ton, but ungelled, not so much.

These are before and after. I think I'd love to try this again, in the ts mold without a discoloring fo and see the results! 

I'm having issues uploading pics (again!)...so I'll try, yet again, in a second.


----------



## lionprincess00 (May 12, 2015)

So its gone even darker the last hr. I think  i want to do it again...or maybe I'll just take up the challenge again with a well behaved fo


----------



## ourwolfden (May 12, 2015)

Very cool, too bad it discolored on you!


----------



## lionprincess00 (May 12, 2015)

Ive had it discolor, but not nearly this bad!


----------



## snappyllama (May 12, 2015)

Your swirls and colors were so pretty.


----------



## galaxyMLP (May 12, 2015)

It was beautiful when cut. I've never seen an FO discolor to grey before. Only yellows to reds to browns. Now that you know it discolors to a grey maybe you can make it work. I guess the color did have silver in the name.... Foreshadowing? Lol. Still looks pretty!


----------



## lionprincess00 (May 14, 2015)

redo! Neroli  shea blossom. I used coconut milk for the first time, and so I decided not to gel this the first time in a long time. Well my layers separated on three of the four bars. So googling and finding the advice of the ever so helpful newbie, I stuck it in 170 degree oven, turn the oven off, and let it gel since it was still a little zappy at the bottom. What do you know it worked, and they are stuck together good like glue, and they don't look terrible. I think I would have been happier with a little bit better of a design than I  executed, but I'm a lot happier than the other ones turned out and wanted to share with everyone.

now to recap things...zolvera chose galaxies soap, and we are waiting on  galaxy to post their creation.
so it was zolveras turn to choose. I propose giving a deadline for her and others to post so it can be someone  elses turn...id hate to see this challenge die off waiting and  i know others are eager to play


----------



## ourwolfden (May 14, 2015)

Wow, that looks awesome!  I think I may have to use this technique when I do my Japanese cherry blossom soap… tonight… maybe J


----------



## snappyllama (May 14, 2015)

zolveria said:


> yeap thats what I  meant  Island coconut and lemon verbana .
> With star or with out stars



I LOVE that one LP.  I agree.  Let's say one more day for Zolveria to post her list of fragrances and techniques she's willing to do before moving onto the next person.





zolveria said:


> yeap thats what I  meant  Island coconut and lemon verbana .
> With star or with out stars



Zolveria, the ball is in your court.


----------



## zolveria (May 14, 2015)

*sorry girls I am not getting update But here it is.*

Sorry guys: I did not get update I am new so tell me if i did something wrong 

On hand I have
Chocolate
Banana
bamboo and aloe
Jasmine EO
Tea Tree EO
1.5 bottle Lavender
EO blend of Patchouli and sandlewood.
Jamaican me crazy scent
EARTH

Color: fdc
Red 40
green
yellow
blue
Micas:
All possible Colors. ( some i have yet to test )

red  brown yellow  oxides.

french clay. betonite clay, Amla powder, Neem Powder, Moringa Powder. sandlewood powder.

Oval Mold, round mold and regular mold. I have a 2 inch mold slab mold i made I have not used that i would like to use..    2x2 I Cube MOLDS 


Exotic Oils
Argan 
carrot
rosemary.

TECHNIQUE:
Drop Swirl
Spin Swirl
Mica Line
column swirl 

Layers


snappyllama said:


> I LOVE that one LP.  I agree.  Let's say one more day for Zolveria to post her list of fragrances and techniques she's willing to do before moving onto the next person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zolveria (May 14, 2015)

Love this ice queen soap.. Frozen  elsa soap woohoo..  
I love frozen 




snappyllama said:


> just cut (not cleaned-up at all)... I'm okay with these.
> 
> I put too much white in with the first blend and that threw off the rest of the bar. My mica lines didn't separate (yay), but i think the colors were off (it's hard to tell i blended each line's mica)... Also the thickness wasn't great.
> 
> ...


----------



## newbie (May 15, 2015)

Oh wow, lionprincess!! I love that! You got some excellent swirls in there. Nice design!


----------



## lionprincess00 (May 15, 2015)

Thx! I love the colors, but after redoing it I am convinced the tall skinny mold would showcase the swirl pattern I was trying to use, better...
And Thx for recommending (on another older thread ) a gel in the oven to stick separated layers. Dabbed with water, smashed back into the mold, and cpoping it worked like a charm!
Zolveria, welcome back! Can't wait to see the next players decision and see your creation!!

Side note I've seen many people say they dislike neroli Shea blossom, but I have always really liked it!! Must be the bergamot and lime (I'm a sucker for bergamot!!!!).


----------



## Wyredgirl (May 15, 2015)

Zolveria, I'll give this a shot. 

How about a column swirl with an earthy theme inspired by your home. So if it's really lush and green show us that or if it's desert show us that. Anything can be your inspiration there. Because I can't smell it you can choose the FO or EO. 

I'm not really picky but with what you have (Micas and oxides it should give you a good start) 

And in return I'll post what I have: 

I only use essential oils, or EO blends but I pretty much have every kind available. Although I would prefer to stay away from a pure citrus EO (I just made a TON of mechanics soap for my hubby and he likes the citrusy smells. And my house smells like I'm mass producing citrus drinks.) 

Colors: 
I have all of the natural colorants (roots/herbs/powders) as well as Micas and oxides

Charcoal
TD

As far as technique challenge me! I do A LOT of basic swirls and layering because that's what family and friends like, but I am open to creating anything.


----------



## Wyredgirl (May 15, 2015)

I know my ingredients are vague but If I listed everything I could use it would take 6 pages lol.


----------



## zolveria (May 15, 2015)

Okay : my home at present is green grass my inside color are Jewel decor and my house is an old world Wood every where with 2 stain glass windows  more Italian style 
so I guess i can do wood color with white and jewel tone colors swirls,  how does that sound perhaps a thin layer or white then swirls again




Wyredgirl said:


> Zolveria, I'll give this a shot.
> 
> How about a column swirl with an earthy theme inspired by your home. So if it's really lush and green show us that or if it's desert show us that. Anything can be your inspiration there. Because I can't smell it you can choose the FO or EO.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wyredgirl (May 15, 2015)

Sure whatever inspires you from your surroundings


----------



## spiderpup (May 15, 2015)

Ooooh!!! This looks fun!! May I join? Please please??!!:smile:


----------



## ourwolfden (May 15, 2015)

Wyredgirl-

So you are mass producing citrus drinks?  I want to inspire you to make me a drink… soap – and no citrus.  Anything that is a drink and reminds you of summer.  A fruity cocktail, ice tea, something minty… up to you! 

Layers and swirls are what your family and friends like?  How about a solid layer, mica line, drop swirl/ITP swirl layer, mica line, solid layer, then topped with micas?


----------



## Wyredgirl (May 15, 2015)

Sure thing...hmm what my family and friends are like... This'll be interesting.


----------



## ourwolfden (May 15, 2015)

I have a lot of scents, but most are in 1 ounce amounts so if you want some different I may have it

What I have in larger amounts: Hazelnut Coffee, Homemade Cheesecake, Raspberry, Sweet Orange Chili Pepper, Bay Rum, Sea Salt Lotus Blossom, Patchouli,  Mandarin Lime, Black Raspberry & Vanilla

I am willing to blend as well (although depending on how it the blend smells I reserve the right to only make a small amount J )

Colors, I have a lot of micas and have most colors, if not I have something that is close enough

Please challenge me with your technique inspiration.  I do a lot of drop swirls and ITP swirls.  I do love to pipe high tops on soaps as well.


----------



## lionprincess00 (May 15, 2015)

So spiderpup, if you want to join, now you choose ourwolfden's next soap hard on their technique ad ingredients list. Then you list your techniques you're willing to do, and list the ingredients people can choose from. Everyone is welcome to play


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat (May 15, 2015)

i want to play tooo.....


----------



## lionprincess00 (May 15, 2015)

Go for it! Choose the next persons "things", and post your "things".I need a lot of people to play so I don't feel bad playing again haha!


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat (May 15, 2015)

ok i got it  ourwolfden


I want a hanger swirl, bay rum scent, with manly colors....brown, black, a little natural


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat (May 15, 2015)

here is what i have on hand

lots of EO blends
island breeze fragrance oil

morrocan red clay
rose clay
blue clay
french green clay
French red clay
blue indigo
ultramarine blue
spirulina
activated charcoal
green indigo 
henna


i have done the following
spin swirl
stick swirl
high tops
cupcakes
drop swirl


----------



## spiderpup (May 15, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> So spiderpup, if you want to join, now you choose ourwolfden's next soap hard on their technique ad ingredients list. Then you list your techniques you're willing to do, and list the ingredients people can choose from. Everyone is welcome to play



Thank you, lionprincess,  and bear with me please... I'm a newbie. But this is AWESOME!! I'm going to think about this and come up with an idea tonight. Is that okay?


----------



## spiderpup (May 15, 2015)

Oh dear, should I pass on this turn and wait till tonight when I have some time? I don't know soapmakingforum etiquette!!! :sad:

I LOVE bay rum!!, SweetBubbleTreat, that sounds fantastic!


----------



## snappyllama (May 15, 2015)

spiderpup said:


> Oh dear, should I pass on this turn and wait till tonight when I have some time? I don't know soapmakingforum etiquette!!! :sad:
> 
> I LOVE bay rum!!, SweetBubbleTreat, that sounds fantastic!



Nah, I think taking a few days to get started if perfectly fine - or at least I hope so since it took me a couple to get going.


----------



## lionprincess00 (May 15, 2015)

Alright spiderpup...choose sweetbubbletreats swirl, colors and scents, then post what you have and what you're willing to try. All newbies welcome you're doing fine! Choose hers, post yours, wait for someone to choose yours, then you can take a while to soap and complete...


----------



## spiderpup (May 15, 2015)

SweetBubbleTreat said:


> here is what i have on hand
> 
> lots of EO blends
> island breeze fragrance oil
> ...




Hey SweetBubbleTreat, you've given me clay envy! What does Island Breeze smell like? Is it an edible smell or a fresh-y smell? If it's a fresh-y smell, I want that, with a spin swirl with reds and pinks so it looks like ripply sand and if it's a edible smell, would you please do a high top that looks like a drink that would have a teeny tiny umbrella in it? Is that okay? 

I have:
activated charcoal
white kaolin
fuller's earth
sage 
blue indigo
alkanet
annatto
madder root
pink mica

and a whole bunch of EOs (the usual suspects, I'm not very sophisticated) but I just picked up some rosewood and some bay laurel cause I love them but I've never done anything with them and I bought my first FO - sandalwood - and I've not used that before either. 

I've done:
drop swirl
hanger swirl
stick swirl
accidental high top (that's a water discount with citrus and spice oils in a milk and honey soap, also known as the "Holy #@$%, I gotta get this in the mold NOW!!" swirl)
pencil line
whatever it's called where you pour layers over a spatula


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat (May 15, 2015)

Hmm the island breeze smells like coconut piña colada mango

Rippled sand .... I'll try it... Rose clay and red clays


----------



## Wyredgirl (May 15, 2015)

Lol I know I'm a bit ahead but just put my soap into the mold, hoping the colors are everything I'm hoping for. As it is my soap is an egg protein soap with kiwi fruit incorporated 

Kiwi is VERY good for collagen production and skin protection as well as vitamin e. 

I'll post again once I unmold and cut it...too long away....really want to dive into it tonight!!! Ugh


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat (May 16, 2015)

Well I tried to get sand with an umbrella top but it looks more like bacon with a water top....but I like it. 



And it smells like a tropical island


----------



## Wyredgirl (May 16, 2015)

I like it, still waiting to unmold mine...might not happen til tomorrow...it was still pretty soft this am


----------



## spiderpup (May 16, 2015)

SweetBubbleTreat said:


> Well I tried to get sand with an umbrella top but it looks more like bacon with a water top....but I like it. View attachment 14122
> 
> 
> And it smells like a tropical island



Oh, SweetBubbleTreat, those are glorious! Perfectly tropical!


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat (May 16, 2015)

spiderpup said:


> Oh, SweetBubbleTreat, those are glorious! Perfectly tropical!




Thank you so much. I'm glad you like them!!!


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat (May 16, 2015)

Thank you so much. I'm glad y'all like them!!!


----------



## spiderpup (May 16, 2015)

Wyredgirl said:


> Lol I know I'm a bit ahead but just put my soap into the mold, hoping the colors are everything I'm hoping for. As it is my soap is an egg protein soap with kiwi fruit incorporated
> 
> Kiwi is VERY good for collagen production and skin protection as well as vitamin e.
> 
> I'll post again once I unmold and cut it...too long away....really want to dive into it tonight!!! Ugh



Wyredgirl, stupid question(s), but how do you put egg protein in? And what colour does kiwi end up?


----------



## Wyredgirl (May 16, 2015)

Egg protein is really just a super fancy way of saying "egg"

Kiwi creates an nice off white, it is a really nice base and it blends very well into a nice froth. I use it for watermelon soap because of the lightness it retains.


----------



## soapswirl (May 17, 2015)

Spiderpup - I'd like you to do a hanger swirl, with white kaolin, annatto and madder root, scented with geranium and orange EOs (if you have those!)


----------



## soapswirl (May 17, 2015)

I have:

All the usual oxides and ultramarines
Micas in dark pink, light pink, orange, yellow, green, light blue, dark blue, various shades of purple, gold, light brown
Neons in pink, yellow, orange and blue (can mix to get more colours)

FOs: moroccan mint, coconut cream, orange blossom, rosehip, rose geranium, jasmine, sexy beast (mixed floral), raspberry, mango, grapefruit Bellini, grapefruit and lily, electric lemonade.
Also quite a few EOs

Willing to try any design possible in a slab or loaf mould


----------



## Obsidian (May 17, 2015)

I have to pull out of the game, hurt my back and its hard to get around.


----------



## zolveria (May 17, 2015)

Im sorry girls I have had a Big weekend I will post my challenge on tuesday...


----------



## spiderpup (May 17, 2015)

soapswirl said:


> Spiderpup - I'd like you to do a hanger swirl, with white kaolin, annatto and madder root, scented with geranium and orange EOs (if you have those!)



SoapSwirl, I do have those! Thank you and here I go!!


----------



## spiderpup (May 17, 2015)

Wyredgirl said:


> Egg protein is really just a super fancy way of saying "egg"
> 
> Kiwi creates an nice off white, it is a really nice base and it blends very well into a nice froth. I use it for watermelon soap because of the lightness it retains.



Wyredgirl, that's super neat! It's so cool that kiwi makes an off white! I must try that.


----------



## galaxyMLP (May 17, 2015)

zolveria said:


> 4 th of july later red white and blue Coconut lime verbana with a possible star in in the upper right corner or several small tube start


Hey zolveria, I'm officially going to attempt to make the soap tomorrow but I researched the coconut scent I have and its going to discolor to brown. Is there any other scent recommendation you have? I can do lemon verbena and guava mango? 

I just want to make sure the soap comes out ok. I know I'm super late but I was focusing on the mini dessert challenge this week!


----------



## ourwolfden (May 18, 2015)

So, I haven’t bunked out on you, mine is still in the mold.  We had issues this weekend.  I decided that Bay Rum is a man’s soap so why not use beer instead of the aloe vera juice I normally use.  Turns out I didn’t have enough frozen beer on hand, we I thought a water discount would be okay.  I forgot that this fragrance likes to accelerate.  I got big globs of my base color in my 5 pound mold then couldn’t work with the colors I had separated so I blended some aloe vera juice in those and poured it on top of what was in the 5 pound mold.  I had enough extra to do a smaller mold so I filled it, ran a hanger around in both and set it aside.  

I still can’t unmold these (made Saturday morning) and I can’t try again until I get the molds free.  I just hope it isn’t a total waste.  

I will post pictures either way once I get it cut.


----------



## Wyredgirl (May 18, 2015)

ourwolfden said:


> Wyredgirl-
> 
> So you are mass producing citrus drinks?  I want to inspire you to make me a drink… soap – and no citrus.  Anything that is a drink and reminds you of summer.  A fruity cocktail, ice tea, something minty… up to you!
> 
> Layers and swirls are what your family and friends like?  How about a solid layer, mica line, drop swirl/ITP swirl layer, mica line, solid layer, then topped with micas?




Ok so my inspiration was my coffee fanatic family and friends, a summertime drink we always have is a frappucino in our hands. 

So: 

Bottom layer is colored with cocoa powder and has coffee grinds in it for exfoliation it then has a glitter "mica" line to add that frozen effect. 

Next layer is an ITP swirl colored with cinnamon and cocoa powder. The pink has a very light coral mica additive. Mica line this time is cocoa powder 

Next layer is colored with cinnamon. White layer was plain white no colorant 

It smells like a spiced latte 

With cinnamon cassia EO (0.02%) 
Clove
And a touch of cedarwood (weird but helps with an earthy spice.) 

Made sure to keep my EOs within the legal range for cosmetics. 

Drizzled organic sugar, coffee grounds and cocoa powder in cocoa butter on too to give off an AMAZING chocolatey aroma. 

Soaped at a 5% superfat. 

Also had pieces from a chocolate mint soap cut into little straws for them.


----------



## ourwolfden (May 18, 2015)

_Wyredgirl – That looks amazing!!!!!!!  Great job!_


----------



## DeeAnna (May 18, 2015)

Wyredgirl --- Mmmmmm.... looks absolutely yummy as a soap and as a real coffee drink. I raise my coffee cup as a toast to this one!


----------



## Wyredgirl (May 18, 2015)

Thanks so much  it took a little longer to cure...but I love it, and the house no longer smells like citrus!!! Yay


----------



## snappyllama (May 18, 2015)

Yum, that looks divine, and I bet it smells fantastic.  I love spicy scents!


----------



## jules92207 (May 18, 2015)

Holy soap Batman! Wyredgirl that is incredible!


----------



## Irishgem29 (May 19, 2015)

Ooh, this looks like fun and I'm dying to make some soap.

And all the pics look amazing. I need to be inspired too!


----------



## Sonya-m (May 19, 2015)

I'm definitely jumping in on this when I've got my exam out of the way in June!!! Why did I decide I needed to be chartered???


----------



## kchaystack (May 19, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> I'm definitely jumping in on this when I've got my exam out of the way in June!!! Why did I decide I needed to be chartered???



Cause you will make more money? (I am guessing)


----------



## Sonya-m (May 19, 2015)

Hopefully yeah! But I won't be finished until Aug 2017 if I pass all my remaining exams first time so no extra money till then! Just lots of effort and reduced opportunities to soap


----------



## zolveria (May 19, 2015)

so used my normal recipe , but of course something would go wrong. I had unusual trace. so no Column swirls. Plop sorry guys.. will do another tomorrow .. I had to work fast. its in the oven now. colors i picked where brow red yellows and green


----------



## galaxyMLP (May 19, 2015)

zolveria said:


> so used my normal recipe , but of course something would go wrong. I had unusual trace. so no Column swirls. Plop sorry guys.. will do another tomorrow .. I had to work fast. its in the oven now. colors i picked where brow red yellows and green


I'm going to do mine tonight but I want to know if its ok if I use another fragrance? The coconut I have discolors and has to be hp'd. I can use guava mango with the lemon verbena though. 

I'm sure the one you made today will look lovely though.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (May 20, 2015)

soapswirl said:


> I have:
> 
> All the usual oxides and ultramarines
> Micas in dark pink, light pink, orange, yellow, green, light blue, dark blue, various shades of purple, gold, light brown
> ...



How about electric lemonade, with a pink green and gold on a white base peacock swirl?


----------



## TheDragonGirl (May 20, 2015)

I have:

Dark chocolate, turkish mocha, cannabis, gingerbread, tutti fruity,orange and mango, eggnog, dirt, vanilla black raspberry, vanilla frosting, sleigh ride, tobacco, santas pipe, applejack & peel, hot apple surplus

eos: cedar, anise, peppermint, eucalyptus, 


colours:

maddar, alkanet, rosehip, white kaolin, charcoal, paprika, tumeric, turkish coffee, chrome green oxide, ultramarine blue, copper mica, and forest green mica

I can do layers, a mica line, a drop swirl, an in the pot swirl, and a hanger swirl


----------



## lionprincess00 (May 20, 2015)

Sweet bubble and wyredgirl, looks wonderful! I ran out of tallow and haven't had a chance to get more, so I haven't been soaping for a few days now. I'd love to try the game again soon


----------



## vmakkers (May 20, 2015)

TheDragonGirl said:


> I have:
> 
> Dark chocolate, turkish mocha, cannabis, gingerbread, tutti fruity,orange and mango, eggnog, dirt, vanilla black raspberry, vanilla frosting, sleigh ride, tobacco, santas pipe, applejack & peel, hot apple surplus
> 
> ...



If you don't mind sharing, where did you purchase your cannabis FO from? I've been on the hunt for a good cannabis and the one from NG isn't quite right. TIA!


----------



## commoncenz (May 20, 2015)

vmakkers said:


> If you don't mind sharing, where did you purchase your cannabis FO from? I've been on the hunt for a good cannabis and the one from NG isn't quite right. TIA!



Don't know if this will help in your search, but Fragranceoilfinder.com lists a few cannabis FOs and the companies that supply them. 

http://www.fragranceoilfinder.com/catalog/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=Cannabis&x=0&y=0


----------



## TheDragonGirl (May 20, 2015)

the one I've got is from wholesale supplies plus! They also have one called hemp, so if one isn't quite what you're looking for the other might be


----------



## soapswirl (May 20, 2015)

Dragon girl -  I've already made the soap Obsidian suggested before pulling out I'm afraid! But you have chosen wisely - it is electric lemonade! I'll post pictures once it's ready to cut


----------



## TheDragonGirl (May 20, 2015)

shoot, I'll still do one if someone suggests one, I guess I wont get a turn at choosing heh


----------



## vmakkers (May 20, 2015)

TheDragonGirl said:


> the one I've got is from wholesale supplies plus! They also have one called hemp, so if one isn't quite what you're looking for the other might be



Thanks!  I've been looking for reviews on the various cannabis fragrances available and it seems like such a small market of people looking for it that it's hard to find many reviews. Have you soaped with the WSP version yet? I have the cannabis flower from NG curing right now.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (May 20, 2015)

not yet! I was honestly hoping someone in this thread would have an idea for it in my challenge


----------



## Obsidian (May 21, 2015)

Dragongirl, you can choose my soap. My back has healed up enough I can manage a batch.

Scents: sinus relief, sweetgrass, burgundy rose, lemongrass, dark chocolate, white tea & ginger, ginger lime, winters garden.

colors: green, blue, whites, burgundy, various pinks, yellow, orange, lavender, purple, brown, black, rose clay, madder root, spirulina

additives: beer, coconut milk, poppy seeds, silk,

molds: slab, loaf, round, oval individual


----------



## TheDragonGirl (May 21, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> Dragongirl, you can choose my soap. My back has healed up enough I can manage a batch.
> 
> Scents: sinus relief, sweetgrass, burgundy rose, lemongrass, dark chocolate, white tea & ginger, ginger lime, winters garden.
> 
> ...



super awesome, lets see.. 
burgundy rose, layered- spirulina, burgundy, madder, rose clay, in green, then dark > light, in a loaf, with lets say coconut milk and poppy seeds


----------



## Obsidian (May 21, 2015)

That was a fun one to make. I don't normally use the burgundy rose for anything but plain one color soap since it does accelerate but it worked to my advantage with layers. The poured layer set up nicely before I had the next color mixed and scented so the layers should be fairly level.
I expect this recipe to set up quickly, I'll probably cut this evening.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (May 21, 2015)

I'm glad you had fun! I cant wait to see it


----------



## lpstephy85 (May 21, 2015)

Any room in here for me to play?


----------



## TheDragonGirl (May 21, 2015)

yes! I still need my instructions XD


----------



## lpstephy85 (May 21, 2015)

Cannabis (because I love that FO from NG) doing a hanger swirl with copper mica and chrome green oxide (based off the bud colors... I mean I have no idea what buds look like :angel

I will have to put my list up tonight once I get home.




TheDragonGirl said:


> I have:
> 
> Dark chocolate, turkish mocha, cannabis, gingerbread, tutti fruity,orange and mango, eggnog, dirt, vanilla black raspberry, vanilla frosting, sleigh ride, tobacco, santas pipe, applejack & peel, hot apple surplus
> 
> ...


----------



## TheDragonGirl (May 21, 2015)

okay! as soon as today's soap is popped out


----------



## Obsidian (May 21, 2015)

So, I discovered that burgundy rose FO and coconut milk is a super heater. Soap went into full gel in under a hour with no insulation at all. Had to pop it in the fridge but it still overheated a little bit. Quite a bit of glycerin rivers but I like the look.

Thanks for the challenge, I would have never chosen layers or this combo of colors. It turned out really nice I think, added a bit of rose petals and glitter since I can't make pretty textures on top.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (May 21, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> So, I discovered that burgundy rose FO and coconut milk is a super heater. Soap went into full gel in under a hour with no insulation at all. Had to pop it in the fridge but it still overheated a little bit. Quite a bit of glycerin rivers but I like the look.
> 
> Thanks for the challenge, I would have never chosen layers or this combo of colors. It turned out really nice I think, added a bit of rose petals and glitter since I can't make pretty textures on top.


I think it looks great!


----------



## commoncenz (May 21, 2015)

TheDragonGirl said:


> I think it looks great!



Agreed! That soap is marvelous!


----------



## lpstephy85 (May 21, 2015)

Very pretty Obsidian!!

Ok, here is my list:

Cool cucumber wsp
BB cedar and saffron
WSP blackberry amber
WSP bubble gum
WSP barbershop
WSP urban cowboy
WSP cool water 
NG cool water
Wsp Asian plum
BB herbal essence 
Wsp honey almond
BB kentish rain
Wsp Jasmine 
BB green tea
BB sun and sand
WSP Pink
WSP dragons blood
WSP dream angel 
BB energy
WSP cherry almond
WSP VS Men
WSP white tea
WSP vs her
NG sweet pea vanilla
NG almond
NG hummingbird
NG deadly weapon
NG rain barrel 
NG beer (if picked will be a beer soap)
NG French lavender 
NG knockout
NG money
SOS Candies Type 
NG couture hotness
NG basil sage mint
NG rosewood
NG biolage matrix

Log mold

Micas- all colors imaginable 

Can do ITP, drop swirl, spoon swirl, ombre, mica lines, hanger swirl, zebra swirl


----------



## TheDragonGirl (May 22, 2015)

the fragrance behaved well! a little bit of acceleration but not enough to hinder me, and we'll see how the soap looks when I cut it


----------



## vmakkers (May 22, 2015)

I can't wait to see how the cannabis fragrance does after cure! Please report back, pretty pleaseeeeeeeeeee


----------



## TheDragonGirl (May 22, 2015)

Ask and you shall receive XD


----------



## Wyredgirl (May 22, 2015)

What does the cannibis fragrance smell like, I'm in CO and all I think of is that skunky smell...not pleasant for washing...


----------



## vmakkers (May 22, 2015)

Cannabis flower from NG doesn't really smell skunky. It's more floral than anything. I don't really detect notes of the real deal in there but my friend said she can smell just a little.


----------



## lpstephy85 (May 22, 2015)

TheDragonGirl said:


> Ask and you shall receive XD



Love it! Awesome job :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## traderbren (May 22, 2015)

This thread is a lot of fun to follow. There are some amazing soaps in here! I'm slowly getting my basics down, and this is definitely inspiring me to try new things!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (May 22, 2015)

Wyredgirl said:


> What does the cannibis fragrance smell like, I'm in CO and all I think of is that skunky smell...not pleasant for washing...



The one I have from WSP smells grassy and earthy and a little bitter, like damp hay kinda

I like it in low concentrations, and blended

I dont actually have any experience with the real deal but the reviews all say it smells true


----------



## lionprincess00 (May 22, 2015)

Wonderful job dragongirl!! Love this thread


----------



## Sonya-m (May 23, 2015)

Promise me you'll keep this going until after my exam so I can join in!


----------



## jules92207 (May 25, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> So, I discovered that burgundy rose FO and coconut milk is a super heater. Soap went into full gel in under a hour with no insulation at all. Had to pop it in the fridge but it still overheated a little bit. Quite a bit of glycerin rivers but I like the look.
> 
> Thanks for the challenge, I would have never chosen layers or this combo of colors. It turned out really nice I think, added a bit of rose petals and glitter since I can't make pretty textures on top.



Ooohh that looks awesome Obsidian!!!


----------



## jules92207 (May 25, 2015)

TheDragonGirl said:


> Ask and you shall receive XD



Oh man DragonGirl, that's a winner!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (May 25, 2015)

Thank you, Jules!


----------



## soapswirl (May 26, 2015)

Finally here is my cut picture of the soap inspired by Obsidian. Scented with electric lemonade and moroccan mint - smells amazing what a great combination! It's an attempt at a butterfly - far from perfect but my best effort!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (May 26, 2015)

Oh wow, those look fantastic, soapswirl


----------



## Obsidian (May 26, 2015)

They look great, the second ones look like flowers. I wish I could smell it.


----------



## snappyllama (May 26, 2015)

Those are lovely! They look like mermaids to me.


----------



## jules92207 (May 26, 2015)

soapswirl said:


> Finally here is my cut picture of the soap inspired by Obsidian. Scented with electric lemonade and moroccan mint - smells amazing what a great combination! It's an attempt at a butterfly - far from perfect but my best effort!



Oh soapswirl! Those are gorgeous! Those are like beautiful flowers coming out of the leaves.


----------



## Sonya-m (May 27, 2015)

Is anyone still waiting to be given instructions? My exam is next Friday so will be soaping next Friday afternoon and want to do this


----------



## TheDragonGirl (May 27, 2015)

lpstephy85 is!

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showpost.php?p=517923&postcount=110


----------



## Sonya-m (May 27, 2015)

Ok cool, I will pick from the list in the morning and post what I have available


----------



## Sonya-m (May 28, 2015)

Ok, here goes:

FO - hotness couture

Swirl - zebra swirl which you then use your hanger tool to do one down/up sweep

Colours - a combination of pinks and reds against a white base


----------



## lpstephy85 (May 28, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> Ok, here goes:
> 
> FO - hotness couture
> 
> ...



Sounds like a challenge! I know from reading the CP test results there will be slight acceleration and it does discolor to a yellow/butterscotch hue, but I will see what I can do with some TD added. I will make this over the weekend and post once cut :razz:


----------



## galaxyMLP (May 30, 2015)

Ok, I finally finished my "inspire me" soap. It will be ready JUST in time for 4th of July/independence day. I didn't have a star column mold so I used a cookie cutter in white soap I made yesterday. There are also "surprise stars" inside. The FO I used did accelerate but I made do! This is my first attempt at layers so I'm curious how it will be. I almost always HP and just swirl or single color. I used lemon verbena and guava mango (although I was requested to do coconut and lemon verbena, the coconut I have discolors and does not cp) hopefully I will have it cut by this evening. It smells so good and summery to me!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (May 30, 2015)

looks exciting! I cant wait to see it cut


----------



## Sonya-m (May 31, 2015)

Ok here's my list:

FO:

Love Potion - Gracefruit
Dragonsblood - Gracefruit
Yuzu - Gracefruit 
Cherry Blossom - Gracefruit 
Fairy Dust - Gracefruit 
Blackcurrent - Freshskin
Bay Rum - Freshskin
Chocolate Coconut - Sensory Perfection
Jojoba Ozone - Sensory Perfection

Colours - micas:

Bronze
Blue
Galactic purple
Amethyst 
Tropical peach
Olive green
Pink
Purple
Orange
Red
Fruit green
Dragon fruit red
Lemon yellow
Black pearl
Silver
Sky blue
Gold
Slime green
White pearl
Peacock green
Rosebud

Pink clay
Green clay

Pigment/oxide:

Blue
Chromium green
Yellow

TD
AC

Slab and loaf moulds

Open to trying any technique or combination of techniques. Challenge me!


----------



## galaxyMLP (May 31, 2015)

Ok! Its cut! Got glycerine rivers in my stars on the inside. Was going to call it star spangled soap but with the rustic look I'm going to call it "old glory soap".


----------



## Sonya-m (May 31, 2015)

Looks fab!!!


----------



## galaxyMLP (May 31, 2015)

Thanks! I still have to clean it up though... And the top is pretty yellow so I need to see if I can get it to be a little less yellow.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (May 31, 2015)

The soap looks great!

sonya: I'm curious what fairydust smells like?


----------



## jules92207 (May 31, 2015)

Ohh Galaxy! I love it and the name is perfect!


----------



## nsmar4211 (May 31, 2015)

Not playing, but I had to pop in and say you guys come up with the coolest things. Subscribed


----------



## lpstephy85 (May 31, 2015)

Sonya-m challenge for me is resting in the mold. I do really love the smell of the FO picked, NG Couture Hotness but it does go instant yellow even with TD added so the final color will be interesting. I was expecting acceleration but I think with my recipe I was able to overcome that. Can't wait to cut


----------



## jules92207 (May 31, 2015)

Ok sonya-m, I'm going for it...

First do you have any glitter? Cause I'd love to see fairy dust but that definitely needs glitter...

Otherwise let's do love potion, ombre in a loaf mold, with amethyst, pink and white pearl.


----------



## Sonya-m (May 31, 2015)

I do have glitter!

Does that affect the technique you want?


----------



## Sonya-m (May 31, 2015)

TheDragonGirl said:


> The soap looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> sonya: I'm curious what fairydust smells like?




From the Gracefruit site:

A pretty powdery accord with citrus notes of lemon and orange alongside freesia, supported by a soft floral heart of rose, jasmine, lily and violet resting on a caring base of honey, heliotrope, musk and vanilla.


It smells pink and girly


----------



## jules92207 (May 31, 2015)

What I have:

Fragrances:
BB:
Crisp Anjou Pear
Champagne
Crisp Cotton
Love Spell
Sea Moss
Ocean Rain
Moonlight Pomegranate
Tobacco Bay Leaf
Lime
Spearmint Eucalyptus
Oatmeal, Milk & Honey
Almond Biscotti
Vanilla Select
Beau Brummel
Salty Mariner
Dragon's Blood
Fresh Mango
FO blend of champagne and lime

WSP:
Verbena & Lemon
Black Raspberry Vanilla
Rosemary Mint
Love Spell
Windsong Balsam Pine
Warm Vanilla Sugar
Vanilla Bean Noel
Sandalwood Vanilla
Fresh Vanilla
Deluxe Vanilla
Oatmeal & Honey
Vanilla Buttercream
Clove fo

EO's:
Lemongrass
Spearmint
Tea Tree
Cinnamon Bark
Clove Bud
Fir Needle
Eucalyptus
Rosemary
Tangerine
Grapefruit
Patchouli
EO blend of cedarwood, tangerine, and white grapefruit
EO blend of lavender and tangerine
EO blend of lemon, litsea and anise
EO FO blend of eucalyptus, tea tree, and sweetgrass

Colors:
Matte lavender ultramarine
Neon blue 
Neon pink (2 shades)
Neon coral
White sparkle mica
Ivory lace sparkle mica
Copper sparkle mica
Brown sparkle mica
Black sparkle mica
Turquoise
Sunshine yellow mica
Pink and red sample assortment from Nurture - carnation pink, poppy red, high risk red, Mandarin red...ok there's a lot of colors here

I also just ordered a bunch of purple, blue and green colors from nurture and the vibrance sample set.

Edit to add - completely forgot about my rose hip powder, spirulina powder, alkanet root powder, rose kaolin clay, and bentonite clay.

I only have loaf molds right now, seriously in need of new molds. 

Let me know if I'm missing anything, I am open to anything so challenge me!


----------



## jules92207 (May 31, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> I do have glitter!
> 
> Does that affect the technique you want?



Sweet! So let's do fairy dust instead of love potion and let's definitely throw some glitter in the mix.


----------



## galaxyMLP (May 31, 2015)

jules92207 said:


> Ohh Galaxy! I love it and the name is perfect!


Thank you so much Jules. That means a lot to me!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 1, 2015)

Ipstephy85 - have you cut yet??


----------



## lpstephy85 (Jun 1, 2015)

LOL, not yet but I will see if it will come out of the mold when I get home from work this evening :razz:


----------



## lpstephy85 (Jun 5, 2015)

Sorry it took so long, it was soft for awhile. Not the best zebra swirl but I think it is cute and the scent is delicious!!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 5, 2015)

Oh I like it!! Well done!

I'm doing mine today now I've sat my exam!


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 5, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jun 5, 2015)

It looks fantastic!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 5, 2015)

Here's the top of mine


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 5, 2015)

lpstephy85 said:


> Sorry it took so long, it was soft for awhile. Not the best zebra swirl but I think it is cute and the scent is delicious!!



I love it!!!!


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 5, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> Here's the top of mine
> View attachment 14419



Ohhh sonya-m, that looks like so much fun!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jun 5, 2015)

looking forward to seeing it cut sonya!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 6, 2015)

Here it is!


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 6, 2015)

Those are lovely!


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 6, 2015)

Seriously Sonya, those are flippin perfect! I love them!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 16, 2015)

After a failed soap batch, a crazy week at work (and its only Tuesday), my ac in my house, and work not working. I need some soapy inspiration. 

I'd like a recommendation for a soap to make (CP or HP). I've got lots of new FOs and additives I'm just having a soapy brain fart. Help? I plan on making it tomorrow. 

New FO
Christmas pine (smells great!)
Storm (masculine)
Lilly and sea moss (smells floral and not at the same time)
Rose
VS very sexy
Apple (smells like bubblegum to me) 
Fireplace (smells like "old" smoke, have blend w/orange, cedarwood, cigar, and pine in mind)
Lavender chamomile (very floral, bug soaps nice)
Violet bouquedt (parma violet) 

Have:
Loaf mold
Slab mold
Piping tips (for cupcake soaps, ect)
Various colors (although I'm running out... Just ordered more)

Sorry if I'm only supposed to request inspiration once in this thread. I can also provide inspiration if someone still never got theirs.

ETA:

I also have cucpcake molds, chopsticks for swirling, shimmery mica,


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jun 17, 2015)

Where did you get the fireplace FO? I've been looking for one that had a true smoke smell


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 17, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> Sorry if I'm only supposed to request inspiration once in this thread. I can also provide inspiration if someone still never got theirs.




I think jules92207 was up next on page 15.  So let her know what to do. 

If no one comes back to you by this afternoon, I'll hop back in... need to figure out what I've got for supplies.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 17, 2015)

I got it from mikes fragrances. Its only $2.50 for once ounce. It smells like old smoke to me, not a fireplace. It would be good for a blend. He has flat rate $7 shipping on all fragrance oil orders. I can give you some good recomendations for his FO's if you want. Some fragrances are a defnite dud though.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 17, 2015)

jules92207 said:


> What I have:
> 
> Fragrances:
> BB:
> ...


 

Ok Jules, 

Maybe you could do a complementary color swirl with a stark purple (maybe a mix of neon pink and neon blue?) and sunshine yellow mica. Any kind of swirl will do. This will be poured on the bottom 3/4th. The top 1/4th would be irovy lace sparkle mica for color. Maybe you could do a pretty swirl on just the very top (just to see it at the top of the bar) with the purple and yellow too!

Scented with Rasperry vanilla from WSP, I looked it up, not supposed to discolor or accelerate, and one of either lemongrass, lime, or lemon verbena (whichever you think will play nice). 

I think that would be a fresh but sweet blend! 

What do you think?


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 17, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> Ok Jules,
> 
> Maybe you could do a complementary color swirl with a stark purple (maybe a mix of neon pink and neon blue?) and sunshine yellow mica. Any kind of swirl will do. This will be poured on the bottom 3/4th. The top 1/4th would be irovy lace sparkle mica for color. Maybe you could do a pretty swirl on just the very top (just to see it at the top of the bar) with the purple and yellow too!
> 
> ...


 

Oh sweet! Totally not a mix I would have thought of, I love it! 

On it...


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jun 18, 2015)

I'd love to hear those recommendations

I'll also hop back into the game when my WSP order comes in!


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 18, 2015)

I'll be hopping back in soon as my work project is almost completed.  I have a big milestone later next week. <fingers crossed the users accept everything>


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 20, 2015)

Made my soap last night. I had stuck a cotton swab with the BRV and Lemon Verbena in a jar overnight and when I came back to it last night I fell in love with the combo. What a delicious blend.

Not sure my design came out as good as I planned. My top batter got thicker/heavier faster than my bottom so we will see when I cut it if it sank some. I also think my measurement was a bit off so I think I had less top batter then I had planned.

We shall see....


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm sure it will look lovely! I'm excited to see!


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 20, 2015)

That sounds like a really nice blend...  I'm filing that idea away for the next time I make BRV.


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 21, 2015)

Still too soft to cut entirely but here's an end cut. I did a spoon swirl, I was hoping for a more layered look but with the weight of the top layer it definitely sank the bottom layer down a bit. Best of all is how much I love this blend!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jun 21, 2015)

Oh wow, it looks really pretty though!


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks Dragon, I'm still pretty new to colors and swirls so I'm happy with the results.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 21, 2015)

Wow! That looks beautiful! That is so awesome. I never would've thought of a spoon swirl.


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 21, 2015)

I had other plans actually, I was thinking a drop swirl but in the moment a spoon swirl just felt right.  I only wish I was better at layering, we will see once I cut into it if any had a nice even layer but I'm guessing probably not. Lol. Still it was really fun to make and I thinks this blend will become a staple for me. Its amazing how much depth the verbena lemon gives to the brv once together. Really awesome!


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat (Jul 7, 2015)

Who's turn is it??


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 7, 2015)

SweetBubbleTreat said:


> Who's turn is it??


 
I think I'm next! I know I already did it once earlier in the thread but I needed some more inspiration the other week. I gave Jules her idea, her soap came out beautiful.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat (Jul 28, 2015)

ok galaxy what have you got??


----------



## grumpy_owl (Jul 28, 2015)

So the deal is, we suggest what another stuck soaper should do, then we get a suggestion? Because I am going to need a lot of inspiration soon.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 29, 2015)

Grumpy, yes, so once sweet bubble gives me a recommendation, you can give her one when she posts all the supplies she has. Then someone will chime in with a recommendation for you! 



SweetBubbleTreat said:


> ok galaxy what have you got??


So I posted my stuff a while back but... I got rid of alot of those FOs b/c they smelled yucky (or I found inspiration for the good ones!) and I got new ones so: 

I'd like a recommendation for a soap to make (CP or HP). I've got lots of new FOs and additives I'm just having a soapy brain fart. Help? I plan on making it tomorrow. 

New FO
Christmas pine (smells great, soaps great)
Storm (masculine)
Maple bacon
Lemon verbena 

A ton!!!! Of 1 oz FOs coming in from AHRE this week! Would looove some inspiration on one of those!
40 of them are arriving tomorrow. I have plans for about 1/2 of them. This is all the ones I ordered. Should be here tomorrow!!
scent1:Bamboo sugar cane
scent2:Falling leaves
scent3:Isey miyake
scent4:Satsuma
scent5:Clover feilds and aloe
scent6:Salty sea air
scent7:Moscatto
scent8:Zinfandel
scent9:Frosted snowdrops
scent10:Black raspberry vanilla
scent11:Toasted marshmallow
scent12:Teakwood & fern
scent13:Fruit loops
scent14:Green Irish tweed
scent15ragons blood
scent16:Eucalyptus & Thyme
scent17:Flower child
scent18:Green tea cucumber
scent19:Lavender chamomile
scent20:Apple and pumpkin strudel


scent1: Applejack n peel
scent2: Bamboo cypress
scent3: Intense Almond
scent4: Icy peppermint
scent5: Cuban cigars
scent6: Cedarwood and patchouli
scent7: Caribbean day spa
scent8: Corn husk
scent9: Lemon verbena
scent10: Chardonnay
scent11: Cornucopias and gourds
scent12: Cucumber mint
scent13: Hippie chick
scent14: Hot apple pie
scent15: Mango
scent16: Oatmeal milk and honey
scent17: Pink sugar (aquolina)
scent18: Patchouli
scent19: Sauvignon Blanc
scent20: Vinyard


Have:
Loaf mold
Slab mold
Piping tips (for cupcake soaps, ect)
Various colors of micas and some orange/red natural colorants
Blue jojoba Beads
Fine Pumice
Oat Flour
Kaolin clay
A bunch of stuff really...

I also have cucpcake molds, chopsticks for swirling, shimmery mica. I don't have a hanger for swirling but I can try to make one.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat (Jul 29, 2015)

Ok here goes....my boat is white with burgundy and black stripe with teakwood trim...the name is feeling nauti....so make something to remind me of my boat on the lake....the scent to use would be teakwood and fern

Put some swirls in a loaf


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 29, 2015)

Sounds good! I'll have to acquire so activated charcoal to make the thought of my design come to life.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat (Jul 31, 2015)

Here's my new list....

lots of EO blends

Lime
Tea tree
Rosemary
Eucalyptus 
Citronella
Lemongrass
Four thieves

Coconut ginger almond fragrance oil


Bentonite clay
morrocan red clay
rose clay
blue clay
french green clay
French red clay
blue indigo
ultramarine blue
spirulina
Activated charcoal
henna
Brahmi
Amla 
Colloidal oatmeal 





i have done the following

spin swirl
stick swirl
high tops
cupcakes
drop swirl

individual molds include
Bars 
Piggies
Turkeys
Ducks
Flowers
Robots
Gingerbread men 
Dinosaurs 
Lego men

I also have tussah and soy silk

Oils include
Neem
Coconut
Lard
Argan 
Avocado
Olive
Shea butter
Coco butter
Castor
Almond

I think that's all the supplies I have
Thank you to anyone who chooses me something to do!!!


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat (Aug 1, 2015)

I also have cylinder molds in 2 and 3 inch


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat (Aug 9, 2015)

How's it coming Galaxy???


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm sorry! I've been planning it but this week got crazy hectic. I plan on making lots of soap this week and this will be one of them. I DID test the fragrance and know that it will behave so thats a great thing. Means I have more time to play! 

BTW: People are welcome to give you inspiration even before I finish the soap you inspired me to do. We can have multiple inspiration soaps going at once!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Aug 10, 2015)

okay sweetbubble, lets see four thieves, with the morroccan clay and charcoal, with an ultramarine accent and oatmeal, a drop swirl with a high top and a high lard bar


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Aug 10, 2015)

I have:

EO:
Peppermint
Eucalyptus
ylang ylang
lemongrass
sage
basil
cinnamon leaf
clove
patchouli 
anise

I'm more interested in a suggested blend than anything straight, and I've already done a christmas spice blend

I have: 

kaolin clay, oatmeal, turkish coffee, charcoal, madder, alkanet, ultramarine, chrome green, iron oxide red, paprika, tumeric, glitters, goats milk, honey

I have loaf molds and a slab mold, I have two squirt bottles and I can pipe, and I have a hanger for hanger swirls, I do know how to do a pencil line with the charcoal as well


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat (Aug 15, 2015)

I will be making this soap very soon....I need to get some coconut oil for cleansing with lard...have an idea on how this will look....wish me luck!!!!


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 15, 2015)

TheDragonGirl said:


> I have:
> 
> EO:
> Peppermint
> ...



All right Dragon Girl, let's do a blend of eucalyptus, lemongrass and patchouli. Lets do chrome green with a charcoal pencil line, finished with kaolin clay tops.

Go!


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 15, 2015)

What I have:

A Few Fo's to pick from (I have so many I just picked a few - I have a ton of vanillas too):
CC Windsong Balsam Pine
CC Frosted Cranberry
CC White Christmas
CC Autumn Lodge
CC Rosemary Mint
BB Jasmine Dreams
BB Sea Moss
BB Beau Brummel
CC Pure Amber
BB Sweet Pea
BB Plumeria
BB Ocean Rain
CC Black Raspberry Vanilla
CC Verbena & Lemon 
BB Vanilla Rosewood
CC Nag Champa
BB Love Spell
BB Crisp Cotton
BB Almond Biscotti

EO's:
Tea Tree
Clove Bud
Cinnamon Bark
Spearmint
Fir Needle
Rosemary
Tangerine
Eucalyptus
Grapefruit
Lemongrass
Cardamom

A Few EO blends:
Lemon, Litsea, Anise
Lavender Tangerine

(I just ordered a bunch of EOs)

Colors:
Red
Pink - variety
Blues - variety
Teal
Greens - variety
Purples - variety
Orange
Yellow
Sparkle Brown
Sparkle Copper
Sparkle Bronze
Sparkle Gold
Sparkle Latte
Sparkle white
Sparkle ivory
Sparkle Black
Charcoal Grey
TD

Natural:
Spirulina powder
Activated Charcoal
Alkanet root powder
Rose kaolin clay
Rose hip powder
Bentonite clay


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Aug 15, 2015)

Jules: piped or just white on the top layer?


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 15, 2015)

TheDragonGirl said:


> Jules: piped or just white on the top layer?



Ohhh..piped would be great!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Aug 15, 2015)

jules92207 said:


> Ohhh..piped would be great!



hnn but if I dont pipe I can make another go at the inverted stamp challenge

that is very tempting


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 15, 2015)

Well let's go with no piping then. A nice clean look to go with the pencil line, then you can make a go at the stamping too!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Aug 17, 2015)

Here we go!

Salt and clay bars with a charcoal pencil line and chrome oxide  I'd been wanting to try out salt bars, this was a real treat, I went 50% on them


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 18, 2015)

Oh nice!!!! What a gorgeous bar! Love the little wave from your stamp.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat (Aug 20, 2015)

here it is.....in the mold...I'll cut as soon as I can and post a pic of the inside....


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 21, 2015)

Oh my gosh, I love the little pig faces! That top is gorgeous.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat (Aug 21, 2015)

heres my soap....I think it turned out very unique


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 26, 2015)

SweetBubbleTreat said:


> Ok here goes....my boat is white with burgundy and black stripe with teakwood trim...the name is feeling nauti....so make something to remind me of my boat on the lake....the scent to use would be teakwood and fern
> 
> Put some swirls in a loaf


So I couldn't do swirls since the batter accelerated... But I did get burgundy, what will be light brown, and a black mica line. Not great looking but its OK and it does smell nice! 

I had tested this FO and it was not supposed to accelerate...


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat (Aug 26, 2015)

I like it. It looks awesome


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 26, 2015)

That does look awesome!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 26, 2015)

Sweetbubble and Jules, you are so sweet!  thank you. 

SB, your piggies are absolutely adorable. 

This was my first time doing a mica line. I thought it wasn't going to stick but it ended up being ok!

 I had a completely different goal in my head with stark, vibrant colors, deep brown, rich burgundy and a white highlight swirl with a black mica line and white on top. That obviously didn't happen! I think I've come to the realization that I'm more of a "simple" soaper. I like color but for some reason elaborate swirls stress me out when it comes down to it. I really love layers though!


----------

